# Favorite Pictures of your Dogs!



## rik6230

Great pictures  Daisy looks so happy. I love Goldens


----------



## Daisy123

We love seeing golden photos feel free to post them in this thread!


----------



## goldensmum

Love the pic of the grown up Daisy - such a pretty girl.

Couple of pics of my 2 - Reeva 1st and dopey Quinn snoozing with a plant pot in his mouth


----------



## Daisy123

Thanks I think Daisy is pretty but I am biased. That pic of Quinn is hilarious!


----------



## mygoldengirl

I have a bunch to choose from which makes it hard. Here are just a few of my all time favorites of Maggie & Casey


----------



## Daisy123

I love the one where she is sitting on your other pup so funny! You have some cute fur babies.


----------



## Boaz

Here's a couple of my favorite of Boaz. He doesn't seem to know he is growing and believes he is still a lap dog. Not quite as easy for my husband to watch TV while Boaz naps on him.


----------



## Daisy123

Big lap dogs are the best especially a golden!


----------



## goldlover68

Here are some of my favorites....of our pack!


----------



## Daisy123

Awesome action shots!


----------



## Wendy427

One of my favs is Maxi in one of HER favorite chairs:


----------



## rabernet

I'll play! Here are some of my favorites of Noah!

This is one of my all time favorite of his puppy pictures: 










My avatar is another favorite puppy picture: 










This is the face I see each night and our evening ritual of him asking to get on the bed before retiring to his crate next to the bed. 










Soon after he learned how to get on the loveseat all by himself. 










Even though he's not in the front of this picture, I just love it, because he just looks so happy, and they look like a little gang of hoodlums! LOL










And finally - his 20 week picture. He'll be 5 months old on the 22nd of this month, and I fall more in love with him every single day - even when he's being naughty!


----------



## Daisy123

Maxi in her chair is priceless! Noah is such a love bug! Love these pictures keep them coming.


----------



## mygoldengirl

Daisy123 said:


> I love the one where she is sitting on your other pup so funny! You have some cute fur babies.


Thank you for saying. The girls treat me to a new adventure everyday.

With a sweet face like Daisy's, I'm sure she has you wrap around her paw. Great thread, the pics are awesome


----------



## Daisy123

I love all these photos! Anyone else want to share some favorite pictures of your dogs?


----------



## Max's Dad

Here are a few of my favorites of Max.


----------



## BriGuy

Some of my favorites of my puppy Hazel. I like the action pictures!


----------



## Daisy123

Goldens and their sticks or should I say logs. Great Max pictures!


----------



## Daisy123

Flying Hazel is really cool! The detail in the water is amazing. I love that toy bumper for the water its also Daisy's favorite water toy.


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful photos!.


----------



## Daisy123

Daisy wants to see more cute pictures of her buddies!





















































Please will you throw my toy in the water again?


----------



## GoldenSkies

My favs


----------



## AlanK

Well all of our Golden's are beautiful and wonderful K-9 friends.
This is my buddy Tuffdog my companion in mischief...... we are just a couple of old country boys.


----------



## 3 goldens

Loving the photos. We only adopted 11 1/5 year old Sophie in Feb but I do have some pictures her previous owners gave us and there are a couple I love. The puppy pictures are from previous owners, the adult pictures are the ones I have taken over the pat couple of months.


----------



## 3 goldens

I have to post my 2 favorite pictures of Honey. She was fully grown and heart worm positive when we adopted her and we had her 12 years. Lost her last Aug. to lymphoma at age "at least 13.
"

On of the pictures is of her and her "daddy". Jerry had a heart attack and emergency triple by pass on Feb. 7, 2013. By the time he got out of the hospital and red-hab, it was March 13 when he got to come home. I put her out til he got in and when she came in and saw him...you would not believe how excited she was. Her entire backside was wiggling with those big tail wags and she was just "talking" to him--she had the biggest vocabulary I have ever seen in a dog. 

Sure miss this girl, so named because when we adopted her, hubby looked at her and said she looked like she was made of spun honey...Honey was her name.


----------



## 3 goldens

Can't leave out litter mates Hunter and KayCee. He is the on in my avatar, stricken down at only 4 years 2 months of age.

The one of them on the carpet was taken the day we got them. The one of her biting his face always tickled me. He always took anything she wanted to dish out and never did a thing about it. Buck looks started to see her doing this to Hunter. one of them on the bed, he is resting his head on her. Always did look out after her. and the one of them on kitchen floor watching and waiting for supper.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

This is one of my faves, my son's golden Angus on the left and Jess on the right. Two boys kicking up their heels on the beach.


----------



## 3 goldens

Scooter and Buck, full brothers, different litters. Scooter was the oldest and was our son's duck retriever.Buck was 6months old when got him, Scooter just a puppy. 

Picture's include the boys together, Scooter on the coffee table with his toy, and when our son after a hunt. Buck fishing with his "daddyu" and Buck in the 2004 Miracle Christmas Snow (it doesn't snow down ehre in the Corpus area but every 40 yers or so and this was the first time ver on Christmas. Started about 5:00 Christmas Eve and ended sometime after bedtime. we had 4"


----------



## Daisy123

These pictures are amazing keep them coming!


----------



## Daisy123

GoldenSkies said:


> My favs
> 
> View attachment 537506
> 
> 
> View attachment 537514


Winchester looks like the biggest lapdog in the world! So cute


----------



## Tennyson

........................


----------



## lloyddobler

Ode to Lloyd's fluffball days.


----------



## Capt Jack

This is a great thread to get pinterest pics from if anyone doesn't want theirs post send me a message.


----------



## Daisy123




----------



## Daisy123




----------



## Tennyson

Capt Jack said:


> This is a great thread to get pinterest pics from if anyone doesn't want theirs post send me a message.


Not to derail this thread but I thought it was agreed that members would post pics in the sticky Pininterest thread
to be used. What your saying is that we contact you (Capt. Jack) NOT to use pics already posted in forum threads?


----------



## Capt Jack

Tennyson said:


> Not to derail this thread but I thought it was agreed that members would post pics in the sticky Pininterest thread
> to be used. What your saying is that we contact you (Capt. Jack) NOT to use pics already posted in forum threads?


I'm new at this and only trying to help out. I don't wish to invade anyone's privacy so I was simply asking. BTW anything you post on here can be seen & taken by anyone even those who are not members I'm being polite not bossy I'm not a moderator just someone that volunteered.


----------



## Daisy123

I always assume whatever I post is not private anyway. Plus Daisy wouldn't mind being on Pinterest.


----------



## Helo's Mom

Here are a few of Helo from his gotcha day 4 years ago to this year. He is my special boy.


----------



## ktkins7

Ella from yesterday at the lake


----------



## lexie_bushey

Here is one of Bob and one of him with his little sister Casey


----------



## Daisy123

Awesome photos everyone! Post your favorite photos here.


----------



## goldensmum

A couple more of Quinn & Reeva


----------



## mygoldengirl

goldensmum said:


> A couple more of Quinn & Reeva


All covered in mud is an awesome pic! I will assume the bath to place outside


----------



## Daisy123

Wow that's a muddy dog!


----------



## Daisy123

Post your favorite pics here!


----------



## goldensmum

mygoldengirl said:


> All covered in mud is an awesome pic! I will assume the bath to place outside


 Sadly she had to go in the shower because we couldn't get the mud out - took 10 minutes to shower Reeva clean and an hour to clean the bathroom afterwards :no:


----------



## Rob's GRs

These 2 pictures are of Hogan

First one he was about 5 years old and the second one he was 10 years old.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Buddy's puppy photos*

Here are a some of my favourite family shots with Buddy from age 4 to 8 months. I love the one of him laying on the bed laughing with my daughter they look if they are sharing a great joke! Others include first time he went to the beach, him snoozing on my boob!, watching tv on the bean bag with my daughter and looking after my son laying on the sofa when he was not feeling too good one day. :wavey:


----------



## kellyguy

Some of my favorites of our MacDuff, "Duffy".


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Don't worry; I've got your back!*

My favourite photo did not charge earlier.. here it is. My son used to be afraid of dogs bless him x


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Rob's GRs said:


> These 2 pictures are of Hogan
> 
> First one he was about 5 years old and the second one he was 10 years old.


That's a gorgeous coat he has. I love those fluffy manes! Buddy's is just starting to grow!


----------



## Daisy123

Bumping up! Keep posting your favorite pictures.


----------



## mddolson

*Our favorite pics of Bella*

Bella is 3 year old now. Here are some of my favorite pictures of her.
From digging holes at 3 months,
Relaxing on my mother's deck in August
Playing in the deep snow last winter,
Just back from the groomer,
& relaxing in front of the fireplace place, this last winter.

Mike D


----------



## Daisy123

I love this thread lets keep it going. Please post your favorite pictures!


----------



## Adalia

My fave so far


----------



## dmg1983

This is a great thread, all of the pictures are so lovely to look at!!
Here are a few of Lucy although it's hard to choose just a couple


----------



## Tennyson

My lil Mama's Boy the day I picked him up.


----------



## RYAC

My favorites of Lucy...


----------



## Daisy123




----------



## goldlover68

Our Fox at Senior Hunt Test this year...


----------



## jagmanbrg

We have so many pictures of our new baby and our furbaby together. He has been such a good dog with her, we really can't believe it.


----------



## mygoldengirl

jagmanbrg said:


> We have so many pictures of our new baby and our furbaby together. He has been such a good dog with her, we really can't believe it.


Great pic and an Eagles fan to boot, win win


----------



## goldlover68

mygoldengirl said:


> Great pic and an Eagles fan to boot, win win


The only thing I know about the Eagles is Tim Tebow....

Go Broncos.!

Sorry could not let that one go!


----------



## ktkins7

From vacation yesterday. Took a few tries but here's the result


----------



## bhirl

Daisy is adorable!


----------



## L.Rocco

Loved all the photos!!
These are some of my favorites of my dear Kid!


----------

